# Prerequisite for ship jobs?



## Henry Jordan (Apr 27, 2013)

I have three questions.

1. Can a person who wears specs join the ship?
2. What should be the maximum age of the applicant?
3. What qualification is needed?


----------



## JoeQ (Jan 8, 2009)

A lot will depend on what job you want to do
Look on here:

http://www.mntb.org.uk/


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Being Ukranian helps.

John T


----------



## ninabaker (May 4, 2012)

Even in the 1970s it was possible to become a deck cadet although a regular wearer of glasses. I had to pass all the usual tests without glasses but the fact that I had worn them for all daily use for years was not a barrier. I didnt wear them much for deck work, but used them for chartwork and reading.
I think things have relaxed a good deal since then.


----------



## jaydeeare (Feb 5, 2008)

Back in '68 I failed the sight test to obtain my registration and 'visual aids' were definitely NOT permitted in those days.


----------



## Henry Jordan (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you for all your replies. I'm still wondering if there can be any vacancy in merchant navy for people who wear specs. I'm not talking about bridge jobs (officers), may be crew, pantry incharge, or radio officer jobs.


----------



## ART6 (Sep 14, 2010)

You have listed your department as "Engineering". If that's what you have in mind I don't think eyesight tests are required any longer for engineers (who don't generally have to be able to see very far!). However, there are qualifications required of course.


----------



## Tony Morris (Oct 7, 2006)

In these positions no problem and in Engine dept the only restriction is that you should not be colour blind, a spare pair of glasses is recommended in case of an accident.


----------



## sandhopper (Mar 15, 2013)

I recall my old DOT eye test:

Two of us stood in front of the examiner. He then told both candidates to sit down on the only two chairs in the room. He switched the lights off and in pitch blackness grabbed my arm and guided me up to a horizontal wooden railing. From here he flashed up on a screen the red, green and white dots. He then took me by the arm and guided me back to my seat. The second candidate went through the aforementioned procedure only to fail to see any dots of light. It was only when the lights were switched on could we see that the second candidate was standing inches away from the wooden railing that was, due to his height, directly in front of his eyes.


----------



## jaydeeare (Feb 5, 2008)

I too remember "The Lantern Test" as it was known. Sat in a darkened room for what seemed an age, then when the Examiner considered it was time my eyes had adjusted to the darkness he started.

He flashed up large discs of red, green and white (more a yellowy white). As each one came up he announced something like, "This is.... X" depending on the colour.

He then asked me to identify the following colours. 'Easy.' I thought. Then the colours came up. Each one a fraction of the size of the first examples!

Fortunately, I passed.


----------



## enzoneo (Dec 12, 2011)

I remember "The Lantern Test", in the Liver Building, draughty room, n floors up.


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

*depends*



Henry Jordan said:


> I have three questions.
> 
> 1. Can a person who wears specs join the ship?
> 2. What should be the maximum age of the applicant?
> 3. What qualification is needed?


I see from your handle you may have an engineering background.
Provided your age and qualifications are suitable, eyesight with specs near and distant vision is reguarded as near normal. Then the only draw back to sitting the engineering qualifcations is colour blindness. As far as being a non certificated enginee crew such as fitter or other crew member (In GP Terms) in the engine room you may and proberbly will qualify.(Hippy)


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

The UK standards can be found here http://www.dft.gov.uk/mca/msn_1822.pdf the wearing of visual aids is no longer a bar to lookout duties.


----------



## Robert Bush (May 18, 2006)

*Wearing glasses*

Have noticed several American masters wearing glasses including the famous' or infamous Captain Phillips.

I wonder if he took them off when he went for a swim from his lifeboat 
off Somalia.


----------



## madbob (Dec 30, 2006)

The Board of Trade eyesight test. Cost my Dad 5 Shillings when he had my eyes tested at the Mill Dam Shipping office in South Shields in 1959. About 5 pints worth I reckon in those days.


----------



## vasco (Dec 27, 2007)

Tony Morris said:


> In these positions no problem and in Engine dept the only restriction is that you should not be colour blind, a spare pair of glasses is recommended in case of an accident.


I believe a spare pair is compulsory, these days it is usual for all departments to have spec wearers. Obviously as colour recognition is vital in both bridge and engine departments the test is more stringent there. 
Also, you are not allowed to use reactolite glasses on bridge watch. This is because they do not completely clear so reduce night vision. They can go dark on you in cold weather without you realising it.


----------

